# Happy New Year!



## 4. (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## flan (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year drunk cuber!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year to you to.....although i think i saw a happy new year thread earlier....don t remember....kinda messed up right now.....lol


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2011)

It's officially 2 minutes into the new year for me  
Happy new year bros


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

its officially 16 hours past New years for me :\


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 1, 2011)

15 minutes left for me.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 1, 2011)

GMT -7. The time now is 11:41 PM.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Making a video at:11:58 and when it hits 11:59, I Say happy new year, then when the video is rproccesed, it's 12:00!


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 1, 2011)

3 more minutes! Hopefully 2011 won't suck so much.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year everyone and happy cubing!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jan 1, 2011)

I remember 2010 like it was only yesterday....


----------



## avgdi (Jan 1, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> I remember 2010 like it was only yesterday....


 
lawl

Happy new years!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new years 

My cube and my drink !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo


----------



## BC1997 (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year,10 hrs later


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy for all and lucky! Yea we have very much snow , but i think how is it in australia or somwhere there- No snow  , but hot , Greets.


----------



## MichaelX (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy Cubing, enjoy 2011.


----------



## Seirup (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Raffael (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year to everyone!!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year....


----------



## theace (Jan 1, 2011)

New year was 20 and a half hours ago for me haha. Anyway, Happy New Year!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year y'all!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't wait for 11:11.11 on 11/11/11.


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 31, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Making a video at:11:58 and when it hits 11:59, I Say happy new year, then when the video is rproccesed, it's 12:00!



Happy new year from France 

Here is a photo of the new year dinner with many friends :3


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm still not even to 2011 yet.

I live in the eastrern time zone, so I'm late.

EDIT-I thought this was 2012. Oops.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year! And remember, EXCEED YOU EXPECTATIONS!


----------



## 4. (Jan 1, 2012)

Haha.. I had forgotten about this thread  Happy 2012!

Fun fact for ya.... here is a pop song recorded in the 70's. The title means "The year 2012" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUlMRyL9RL0


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

New year in one minute for me and this is my 800th post.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 1, 2012)

It is 8:06 pm 2012 jan 1st for me


----------



## chikato_tan (Jan 1, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM VIETNAM


----------



## insane569 (Jan 1, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR
2 hours late but zombies takes awhile


----------



## Chrisalead (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year everyone ! With a lot of lucky solves and sub-10 solves ^^


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 1, 2012)

Sub10 solves, sure ! Sub7 btw ! .. But on 2x2.


----------

